# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Budget Hotels in Hyderabad

## mano133

Hyderabad is the capital city of Andhra Pradesh and with its twin Secunderabad, is one of the burgeoning metropolises of India. The city has numerous good budget hotels that can make your stay comfortable without putting heavy pressure on your purse. Read on to know more on some of the finest budget hotels in Hyderabad.

----------

